# Lake Country and LCpowertools April News



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

News from



WHIZZER said:


> Automobiles have become increasingly more mechanically digitized and in many cases autonomous, diverting consumer's and auto enthusiast's attention to the aesthetics and style of their vehicles.
> 
> As a detailing shop owner, you want to put your best foot forward in offering quality finish work to your customers. So how do you, as a shop owner, provide something unique to keep your return customers interested but convert your new walk-ins into long-term relationships?
> 
> ...





WHIZZER said:


> UDO Pads
> Creativity Meets Innovation
> 
> 
> ...


----------

